# How do you upload .mobi files on the Kindle Cloud from Mac



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

I downloaded the Mac Kindle app on my MacBook Pro but I don't see the books in the cloud that I have put there. I just see the books that I have downloaded from Kindle (books I've purchased, free books available from Kindle)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

savio said:


> I downloaded the Mac Kindle app on my MacBook Pro but I don't see the books in the cloud that I have put there. I just see the books that I have downloaded from Kindle (books I've purchased, free books available from Kindle)


I don't have a Mac, but on most of the Kindle Apps you can pick whether to view the device or the Cloud. On the iPad App, you can click on Cloud or Device in the middle of the bottom line of the screen.

Hopefully someone who has a Mac will chime in!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I assume you're looking for what MYK classifies as "Documents" or "Docs" - files you've sent to your Kindle by email or the Send to Kindle app and had Amazon save them to the Cloud.  I just checked my Kindle for Mac app, and I don't see any of those type of Documents that I know are in my Cloud.  Looks like those files can't be viewed using the K4Mac app.  Now if you have a mobi file on your computer and want to view it in the K4Mac app, you can use that app to open it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I assume you're looking for what MYK classifies as "Documents" or "Docs" - files you've sent to your Kindle by email or the Send to Kindle app and had Amazon save them to the Cloud. I just checked my Kindle for Mac app, and I don't see any of those type of Documents that I know are in my Cloud. Looks like those files can't be viewed using the K4Mac app. Now if you have a mobi file on your computer and want to view it in the K4Mac app, you can use that app to open it.


Interesting, Meemo. In my Kindle for iPad app, I can tap on the stacked bars in the upper left hand corner to open up a menu.









and then pick Docs from the side menu that appears.










There's not something similar in the Mac app? I need to spin up my PC and see if it's there in the PC version.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.... spun up my K4PC and don't see the option either!!! Feedback time.

I did find this:
http://dustindavis.me/sync-personal-docs-kindle-mac/

which involves installing the Amazon Cloud Drive and then setting the content folder in Kindle for Mac to the Amazon Cloud Drive on your computer. Apparently documents sent to your content library using the Send to Kindle app is stored in the cloud drive.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if this is a change that's come with the recent changes to the Cloud Drive?  I really don't know - I don't use K4Mac very often, and never for my personal docs, so really haven't paid much attention.  Then again, I think I have K4Mac set to not update automatically, so that shouldn't make a difference anyway on mine.  

I just checked the Kindle Cloud Reader - don't see Docs there either.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I read recently that  Kindle is reserving the right to limit the number of personal docs they allow in the cloud or MYK.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I think I read recently that Kindle is reserving the right to limit the number of personal docs they allow in the cloud or MYK.


That's not something I've heard . . . . .

That said: I'm a prime member so it might be different. What I thought they'd said is they might limit cloud storage for photos/videos for non prime members? Or, more accurately, one would have to pay for more than a certain minimum amount.

On topic: it does seem that Amazon consider that putting a kindle app on a _computer_ (Mac or PC) vs a mobile device like a tablet or phone to be different. I guess the theory is that, if you have a document on your computer, you can just open it _with_ the Kindle app; why would you need to send it to the cloud first? Does seem odd, though . . . and I'm not sure I agree with the logic.

I expect it's mostly that they haven't bothered to put much expense into the Kindle app for Mac or PC because, no doubt, a very large majority of their customers read on mobile devices, not on laptops or desktop machines.


----------

